# save points by not getting extra armour. Heres why!



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Guard tanks now come as squadrons all be it 1-3 they still count as squadrons. so i could take 1 tank and not bother with extra armour as we all know squadrons count crew stuned and crew shaken.
Am i wrong or have i just saved myself a good few points on my new list?


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes your wrong here's why

PG 64 under the heading damage results against squadrons.

It states that "if a squadrons consists of a single vehicle when an enemy fires at it, it reverts to the normal rules for vehicle damage results. 
Sorry


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This is probably for the best, since if single vehicles counted as squadrons they would be destroyed when immobilised.

Good catch timsmith.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Heh, beat me to it, yup, Timsmith is right on the button... single vehicles even if it's a 'squadron' of 1 are single vehicles and are treated as such.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Either way its not worth having an entire leman rus added to make a squad if it not only mkaes the squad more vulnerable.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep my mistake gents, upon re-reading the page i saw my mistake......
Damn it i thought i saved 30 points there. oh well


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

You can save the points by not buying extra armour. I'm not sure there's a single vehicle in the codex it would ever be worth having on.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

any tank i have paid over 200 points for i want to shoot each turn. Moving my also help


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Right, but extra armour doesn't make a vehicle shoot. All it does is turn a stunned result into shaken, so that it can move. A 200 point tank with extra armour does not shoot if stunned or shaken and there's nothing you can do about it.

Considering that your tanks basically exist to shoot, you are better off spending the points on another gun somewhere else, in my opinion.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I think his point is, if he had extra armor he could back the tank out of the direct line of fire.
But, I agree with you. I'd spend the points on (almost) 4 more guardsmen.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, now if only one of you would look at my army list.
I think in hindsight i will get rid of the extra armour and get a vox set for all my squads and 2 more rat snipers.
Thanks guys
Again someguy you make a some very good points

(the name of my 1500 list will be something like "every man and his dog")
D


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I think that extra armour is not worth it in 5th edition as it only applies to one result on the damage table. I am going to droip it off my landraider as I feel I could spend the points else where more effectively.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

heheh you and your "ec-stra ar-mor" it is nothing to the might of demonic possession


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If you believe your tanks are there to only shoot, don't buy Extra Armor. If like me you use them for battlefield control AND shooting, being able to move is important. And for troop carriers. Chimera should always have it. An APC that doesn't move is just a waste of points, IMHO.


----------

